
Ask HN: Mentor/Advisor for post-revenue EdTech Company? - anon813
Hello,<p>EdTech is a wonky industry! Many downsides... but rewarding (social + profit) if you can carve out a foothold and grow your installed base.<p>We&#x27;re a small, bootstrapped, EdTech company in a niche space (think desktop application for a humanities field) that&#x27;s looking for mentorship from an experienced EdTech veteran (either on the tech or business side). We&#x27;ve grown annual revenue to ~$600-700K (~$400K of that is ARR) across a variety of accounts: K-12, Universities, large publics, small privates, etc.<p>Product engagement and customer satisfaction is great; we have low churn at an expensive price point + high conversion rates on pilot trials, but we&#x27;re struggling to level up and grow to the next stage (which we define as $1MM+ ARR or an installed base across 500-1000 schools).<p>There seems to be many older&#x2F;experienced operators in the B2B and B2C spaces. Finding mentors in EdTech has been difficult for us.<p>If you have a background in EdTech and are interested in mentoring a small, but hungry team, drop me a line: edtechnovice [at] gmail.
======
JayNeely
Would you be able to spend four weeks in Boston?

We have an EdTech accelerator here, LearnLaunch, with a program specifically
for scaling startups that are already growing after achieving product-market
fit: [http://learnlaunch.com/x/#programs](http://learnlaunch.com/x/#programs)

